# Give me Bacon?



## herman1rg (Nov 5, 2013)

Whats this all about then?


----------



## Njaco (Nov 5, 2013)

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/off-topic-misc/all-alright-world-33712.html

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 6, 2013)

I think you'll find its about bacon...


----------



## meatloaf109 (Nov 6, 2013)

That's my take on it.


----------



## davebender (Nov 10, 2013)

I think the moderators have been smoking something besides bacon.


----------



## Njaco (Nov 10, 2013)

davebender said:


> I think the moderators have been smoking something besides bacon.



as have most of the members!! 

Smoked Bacon!!!!!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 11, 2013)

Can't beat a good schmoke.....I didn't just say that out loud did I? B*ll*cks!


----------



## davebender (Aug 4, 2014)

They look good, smell good, taste good and slowly kill men.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 4, 2014)

herman1rg said:


> Whats this all about then?



Don't you have to be wearing an English Policeman's uniform and swinging a nightstick to be able to say that?


----------



## herman1rg (Aug 4, 2014)

Capt. Vick said:


> Don't you have to be wearing an English Policeman's uniform and swinging a nightstick to be able to say that?




" 'ello 'ello 'ello, what's all this, then?"

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## beaupower32 (Oct 8, 2014)

davebender said:


> They look good, smell good, taste good and slowly kill men.



Are we talking about women or bacon?


----------



## Wurger (Oct 9, 2014)

Sometimes it comes to the same thing .


----------

